# Its spartacus night up in this household!



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2013)

We got turkey legs, wine, swords, shields, helmets. The whole 9 yards fool.
And i got some great shots of my wife looking special ed whilst eating her terkey leg. And before you ask, YES, i made that helmet my self from paper machete and wire coat hangers 

WE ARE READY FOR SPARTACUS!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 25, 2013)

You're wife must really love you if she's willing to have pictures taken of her while she's eating.

Anyone who tries to do that to me gets their camera taken from them, because I see it as rude to take pictures of people while they're eating.

Anyways, I'm stoked to start watching this season of Spartacus. I have to wait until later when I can watch it online somewhere, since I don't get Starz.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 26, 2013)

BrainArt said:


> You're wife must really love you if she's willing to have pictures taken of her while she's eating.
> 
> Anyone who tries to do that to me gets their camera taken from them, because I see it as rude to take pictures of people while they're eating.




Yea, but...I'm an asshole, so there's that.


----------

